# [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*[Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

[Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ende Mai berichtete PC Games Hardware in einer News über eine neuen Festplatten-Kühler von Scythe. Mittels dieses Tests möchte ich herausfinden ob der flache „Scythe Ita Kaze“ seinen Fakten gerecht wird.

Link zur News: PCGH - News: Scythe stellt super flachen Festplattenkühler vor



> Der Name stammt aus dem Japanischen und setzt sich aus den Worten „Ita“, was direkt übersetzt „Platte“ heißt und sich auf die Festplatte bezieht, sowie dem Wort „Kaze“, welches übersetzt „Wind“ bedeutet, zusammen. Der Kühlkörper besteht vollständig aus Aluminium, hat die Maße 126 x 101,6 x 13,5 mm und ein weist ein Gesamtgewicht von 105 g auf. Zur aktiven Kühlung der Festplatte wird ein von Scythe Ingenieuren entwickelte 100 mm Lüfter integriert, der eine Bauhöhe von 12 mm aufweist. Dieser Lüfter wurde für einen leisen Betrieb konzipiert, er rotiert mit 1.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute und erzeugt dabei einen Geräuschpegel von 14,5 dBA.



*Spezifikationen:*

Modellname:  Ita Kaze HDD Kühler 
Modell-Nr.:  SCIT-1000 
Gesamtmaße:  126 x 101,6 x 13,5mm 
Lüftermaße:  100 x 100 x 12mm 
Spezifikationen:  14,5dBA / 15,23CFM (25,875 m3/h) / 12V / 0,09A 
Anschuss:  3-pin (4-pin Adapter liegt bei) 
Kabellänge:  30cm 
Lagertyp:  Gleitlager
Mittlerer Ausfallabstand (MTBF): 30.000 Stunden 
Gewicht: 105g

*Features des Ita Kaze HDD Kühlers:*

Großflächige Festplattenkühlung

Der original Scythe 100mm Lüfter hat eine Stärke von gerademal 12mm und wurde komplett in den Kühlkörper integriert, wobei der Rahmen weggelassen wurde. So bedeckt der Ita Kaze HDD Kühler fast die gesamte Fläche der Festplatte und kühlt so die Komponenten besonders effektiv.

Drehzahloptimierung

Die Drehzahl des verbauten Lüfters wurde auf einen leisen Betrieb optimiert, wonach diese bei 1000U/Min liegt und dabei einen Geräuschpegel von 14,5dBA erzeugt.

3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter

Ein 3- zu 4-Pin Adapter befindet sich im Lieferumfang und ermöglicht einen direkten Anschluss des Lüfters am 4-Pin Molex Stecker des Netzteils.

Hersteller Homepage: Scythe EU GmbH
Produktseite: Scythe EU GmbH : Ita Kaze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler kommt in einer schlichten Plastikverpackung. Die Beschriftung der Packung ist Scythe üblich. Wer schon mal andere Komponenten von Scythe gekauft hat, weis was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein „3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter“, Befestigungsschrauben und dem Kühler selbst. 

* Emotionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu erkennen, der Kühler ist mit seinen 13,5mm knapp bemessen. So sollte der Einbau in ein 3,5“ Fach kein Problem sein. Als Vergleich ein 3-Pin-Molex Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist der Kühler durch sein schwarz eher schlicht gehalten, die geschliffenen Kühlrippen stechen so heraus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13 Lüfterlammelen sollen die Festplatte mit frischer Luft versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sonst macht der Kühler einen guten Eindruck. Er ist ordentlich verarbeitet, keine scharfen Kanten oder sonst negativ auffallenden Kritikpunkte.


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Einbau/Montage:*

Kommen wir nun zur Montage. Als Festplatte kommt eine „Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 160GB“ zum Einsatz. Da die Festplatte bei Beanspruchung gern mal warm wird, ist sie genau die richtige für diesen Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler und Festplatte. Bereit für den Umbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes wird die Festplatte auf den "Rücken" gelegt da man den Kühler sonst nicht befestigen kann. Gut zu erkennen, die 4 Gewinde an der Unterseite. Hier wird der Kühler später verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler hat etwas "Spiel" so kann man Ihn an die Lägne der Festplatte anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Schraubenzieher genügt um die 4 Schrauben fest zu machen. Am besten erst alle leicht rein schrauben und dann über Kreuz anziehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem alle 4 Schrauben fest sind, kann man gut erkennen das der Kühler die Bauteile mit Frischluft versorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut das ganze nach der Montage aus.
*Ich möchte anmerken das dass Kabel nicht ab "Werk" gesleevt ist. Das habe vor dem Test bereits selber erledigt.* Nicht das Missverständnisse aufkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Kühler und Festplatte in ein 3,5" Schacht einbauen will kann nur eine Platte einbauen. Der Kühler nimmt Platz weg und verhindert den Einbau einer zweiten Platte oder eines Cardreaders/Disketten-Laufwerk's. 
Ich aber baue die Festplatte in den entsprechenden Käfig der beim Gehäuse dabei war.


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Lautstärke:*
Ich war positiv überrascht. Der Kühler kaum zu hören. Im verbauten Gehäuse nimmt man Ihn nicht wahr. Das verringern der Drehzahl ist nicht nötig der der Kühler mit seinen 1000rpm fast unhörbar ist.

*Kühlleistung:*

Die Temperaturen wurden über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten gemessen. Um die Festplatte mal ordentlich ins Schwitzen zu bringen wurden Daten hin und her kopiert. Dabei war die Festplatte gleichzeitig Quell- und Ziel-Laufwerk. Die Temperaturen wurden mit Everest ausgelsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Kühlung wird die Festplatte irre warm. Kombiniert man beide Lösungen miteinander bleibt die Festplatte angenehm kühl. 

Wer seine Festplatte im Luftstrom verbaut hat kann auf einen zusätzlichen Kühler ruigh verzichten. Der "eine" Grad unterschied ist zu vernachlässigen.
Wer eine zusätzliche Festplatte mittels Adapter in einen 5,25" Schacht verbaut kann die Festplatte damit ausstatten.

Generell kann man aber sagen, hat man eine gute Gehäuse-Durchlüftung und die Festplatte wurde in diese integriert, dann ist ein zusätzliche Kühler nicht unbedingt von Nöten.

*Fazit:*


> Generell kann man aber sagen, hat man eine gute Gehäuse-Durchlüftung und die Festplatte wurde in diese integriert, dann ist ein zusätzliche Kühler nicht unbedingt von Nöten.



Dieser Satz sagt eingentlich schon alles.
Scythe liefert ein gut verarbeitets Produkt ab, an dem man nichts zu meckern findet. Einzig könnte das Kabel ab Werk noch geleevt sein. Auch der Preis ist okay: 8,50 Euro. Von anderen Firmen gibt es vergleichsweise viel viel lautere Kühler. Scythe schafft den Spagat zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautsärke.

Es sollte am besten jeder für sich entscheiden ob er diesen Kühler "braucht". Das Produkt an sich ist aber super.

-----------------------------------
Ein großes DANKE an M. Sauter, C. Marx und A. Bunen. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich hoffe es hat Euch Spaß gemacht meinen Test zu lesen. Über Kritik/Lob würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Hört sich doch schonmal gut an!


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Bisher waren alle diese teile entweder zu laut oder zu schlecht


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Genau. Und eigentlich ist doch eine HDD-Kühlung nicht nötig. Aber mal sehen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Medina (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Jup, bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Bin dem ganzen etwas skeptisch gegenüber, aber lass mich auch gerne einer anderen Meinung belehren^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Klingt gut 

Schöne Bilder / Schön bearbeitet (PS?)

Bin dann mal auf die Tests gespannt!


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> 
> Schöne Bilder / Schön bearbeitet (PS?)
> 
> Bin dann mal auf die Tests gespannt!




Nein, Fotos sind nicht bearbeitet. Einzig der Rahmen und das Branding wurden hinzugefügt.


Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Find ich sehr klasse deinen Tests...eigentlich find ich alle Tests von dir klasse


----------



## heroe (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Klasse 

Beiträge in xTc-Qualität sind mit die besten 

lg


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Find ich sehr klasse deinen Tests...eigentlich find ich alle Tests von dir klasse



Merci. 




heroe schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> Beiträge in xTc-Qualität sind mit die besten
> 
> lg



Vielen Dank. Freut mich das es euch gefällt.


Gruß


----------



## Fabian (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Guter Test,aber mich würde mal interessieren ob der Kühler überkaupt was bringt,da er ja relativ wenig kontakt mit der Festplatte hat.
Werden die Kühlerlamellen warm?
Wahrscheinlich entsteht die Kühlleistung nur durch den Lüfter,oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



Fabian schrieb:


> Guter Test,aber mich würde mal interessieren ob der Kühler überkaupt was bringt,da er ja relativ wenig kontakt mit der Festplatte hat.
> Werden die Kühlerlamellen warm?
> Wahrscheinlich entsteht die Kühlleistung nur durch den Lüfter,oder wie siehst du das?



Der Kühler liegt nur an den Kanten der Festplatte auf. Dort nimmt er etwas wärme auf, der Kühlkörper wird dort minimal! warm. Den Effekt der Kühung erzielt der Kühler allein durch den Lüfter auf der Unterseite.

Wie du anhand der Messungen sehen kannst bringt der Lüfter schon was, macht aber nur Sinn wenn vorher keine Kühlung der Platte vorhanden war .

Hast du deine Festplatte in den "Luftstrom" deines Gehäuses intergriert ist der Kühler nicht notwenidig. Siehe unter Kühlung und Fazit.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Man sollte es auch nicht uebertreiben mit der Kuehlung der HD's


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

man könnte also die lamennlen weglassen und einfach nur nen 100mm lüfter unter die platte schrauben???


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



exa schrieb:


> man könnte also die lamennlen weglassen und einfach nur nen 100mm lüfter unter die platte schrauben???



Genau.


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

supa gemacht scythe^^


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Diese ganzen festplattenkuehler halte ich fuer Unfug. Seit ich keine festplatten mehr aktiv kuehle sind die Ausfaelle gegen Null gegangen. Ausser die 2 Hitatchi Platten die DOA waren


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



exa schrieb:


> man könnte also die lamennlen weglassen und einfach nur nen 100mm lüfter unter die platte schrauben???



Quasi könntest du auch einen "Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim" unter die Platte schrauben. Von der dicke her tun die sich nicht wirklich viel. Und der dreht auch mit 100rpm und daher angenehm leise.

Vielleicht hol ich mir so einen und vergleiche das mit dem Ita Kaze mal.


Gruß


----------



## memphis@Mg (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

feiner test tolle bilder


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Jep, guter Test.
Von xTc ist man ja nichts anderes mehr gewohnt. 

Ich persönlich brauche die Lüfter aber nicht, da meine Platten alle im Luftstrom des Gehäuselüfters hängen und nicht heißer als 38° werden.

Aber weiter so xTc. Bin schon gespannt auf deinen nächsten Test.


----------



## Dr.House (9. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Super Bilder und toller Bericht.

Finde den Kühler schick,aber unnötig. Normale Platten brauchen nie ne Kühlung. Höchstens eine 10k Platte ,wie die Raptor.

Meine Samsung 640 F1 liegt auf dem Tisch gerade und wird max 31°C als Win Platte. Dagegen wird die Raptor schnell 42°C warm,obwohl die keine System-Platte  ist.  Mit nem 120er Lüfter vor den Beiden ist es super .

Grüße House


----------



## f3rr1s (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Super Test  Wobei ich mir son teil glaube ich nicht kaufen würde.


----------



## Alex2201 (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

ich find das ding Nice ich glaub ich werd mir mal 2 oder 3 besorgen (wo hast denn denn bestellt wo bekommt man denn


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*@ alle:* Vielen Dank! Und "Danke!" auch an Oliver für's "unter die Aktuelle Foren-Artikel" packen.  

*@ Alex2201:*

Den Kühler habe ich von meinen Hardware-Dealer des vertrauens. Du bekommst den Kühler z.B. auch bei Alternate, Wave-Computer.... 

Schau in den Preisverlgeich oder frag deinen lokalen Dealer ob er dir das Teil besorgen kann.

Scythe Ita Kaze im PCGH-Preisvergleich


Gruß


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Schöner Test  aber kaufen würde ich so ein teil nicht. Meine Platte wird in nem Scythe Quiet Drive nicht mal 45°C warm.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Sehr* guter Test - wie immer 

Das Teil bringt schon was - wenn man es braucht

In meinem Fall hat der Festplattenkäfig einen eigenen 120er-Lüfter
Gemäss Hardware-Monitor sind die Platten 27° und 24° "heiss"


----------



## Mexxim (10. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

kann mich nur anschließen...Sehr guter Test und sehr schöne Bilder!

aber meine HDD hat momentan 33°C, also brauch ich ihn nich wirklich.....für 8,50€ sollte man ihn aber im auge behalten für andere Rechner villeicht...

Mexxim


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Gut über den Sinn könnten wir stundenlang philosophieren und würde dann immer noch unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. 

Also da bei mir meine zwei 500GB Platten eh in einer IBL-Box sitzen ist es daher egal.  Für den Test habe ich den Standart Festplattenhalter eingebaut und ihn mit dem Luftstrom gedreht. Auch möchte ich anmerken das meine neuen Festplatten lang nicht so warm werden wie die Test-Festplatte die schon einige Jahre auf dem Pukel hat.

Da ich naher Zukunft plane eine weitere Festplatte in einen 5,25" Einschub einzubauen werde ich der Platte den Lüfter "verpassen" weil sie nicht im eigentlichem Luftstrom liegt.

Wie gesagt, über den Sinn _"KÖNNTEN"_ wir streiten. Machen wir aber nicht! Wer um jedes Grad feilscht sollte über eine Anschaffung nachdenken. Über die Lautstärke braucht man kein Wort verlieren, gewohnte Scythe-Qualität. Da können andere "billig" Festplattenkühler nicht mithalten.


Gruß

_Und nochmal vielen Dank für das Lob von euch. _


----------



## Dom2008 (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Wollte mir das auch bestellen aber auf der 
*[FONT=&quot]300GB Western Digital WD3000GLFS VelociRaptor 16MB              [/FONT]*
bringt das wohl nix somit muss ich mir wohl oder übel das zulegen:
*[FONT=&quot]Lian Li EX-23 HDD-Rack mit einem [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Noctua NF-R8-1800[/FONT]*
oder doch nicht?


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



Dom2008 schrieb:


> Wollte mir das auch bestellen aber auf der
> *[FONT=&quot]300GB Western Digital WD3000GLFS VelociRaptor 16MB              [/FONT]*
> bringt das wohl nix somit muss ich mir wohl oder übel das zulegen:
> *[FONT=&quot]Lian Li EX-23 HDD-Rack mit einem [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Noctua NF-R8-1800[/FONT]*
> oder doch nicht?



Nein, unter die VelociRaptor passt der Kühler nicht. Der ist nur für 3,5" Festplatten geeignet. Die VelociRaptor ist eine 2,5" Festplatte, verfügt aber über das "IcePack". Ein Kühler der gleichzeitig die möglichkeit bietet die Festplatte in einen 3,5" Schacht einzubauen.

Wenn du die VelociRaptor mit dem IcePack so einbaust, das sie im Luftstrom liegt, sollte kein weiterer Kühler/Lüfter notwendig sein.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



xTc schrieb:


> Wenn du die VelociRaptor mit dem IcePack so einbaust, das sie im Luftstrom liegt, sollte kein weiterer Kühler/Lüfter notwendig sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Da wuerden mich mal die Temps interessieren


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Leider habe ich noch keine VelociRaptor. Sobald sich das aber ändert werde ich die Temperaturen mal durchgeben.

Ich sag nur "Stay tuned". Ich arbeite schon wieder an was anderem 


Gruß


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

schöner Test und zudem sehr ausführlich und viele Bilder - so wünscht man sich das


----------



## xTc (14. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



theLamer schrieb:


> schöner Test und zudem sehr ausführlich und viele Bilder - so wünscht man sich das



Danke. 

Ein Mini-Update, ich habe einen "Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 1000" zum Vergleich bestellt. Werde die Temperatur-Ergebnisse dann nachtragen sobald ich alles gemessen habe. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (22. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

UPDATE!


Lang, lang hat es gedauert, endlich wurde mein _Kaze Jyu Slim 1000_ gestern geliefert. 

Ich habe den Lüfter montiert und den gleichen Test wiederholt und die Daten ins Diagramm eingefügt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlich zu sehen, der _Kaze Jyu Slim 1000_ ist ohne Luftstrom schon Leistungsfähiger als der Ita Kaza. Beider Lüfter/Kühler verfügen aber über die gleiche Fördermenge. Die einzigst mögliche Erklärung ist also, das der _Ita Kaza_ die Wärme etwas unter seinem Kühlkörper staut.

Wömöglich erreicht ein _Kaze Jyu Slim *2*000_ noch bessere Werte.

----------------------

So, ein kleines Update.  Ich denke einen _Kaze Jyu Slim *2*000_ bestelle ich am Montag gleich noch mit und reiche diese Ergebnisse dann auch nach. Es interessiert mich einfach ob dieser noch besser ist.

*Das selbe Diagramm findet Ihr auch auf Seite im Test! Das alte habe ich gelöscht!*

Gruß


----------



## Shibi (27. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



> So, ein kleines Update.  Ich denke einen Kaze Jyu Slim 2000 bestelle ich am Montag gleich noch mit und reiche diese Ergebnisse dann auch nach. Es interessiert mich einfach ob dieser noch besser ist.



Du scheinst nen Geldscheisser zu haben, oder nen guten Opa der dir viel vererbt hat. ^^
Einfach mal alles kaufen... Würde ich auch gerne können.
Ich hab immer das Problem, dass am Ende vom Geld noch so viel Monat übrig ist.

Aber guter Test und gute Bilder. Aber kaufen werde ichs mir trotzdem nicht, ich schließe mich den meisten hier an und halte eine aktive Festplattenkühlung eher für Überflüssig.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



Shibi schrieb:


> Du scheinst nen Geldscheisser zu haben, oder nen guten Opa der dir viel vererbt hat. ^^
> Einfach mal alles kaufen... Würde ich auch gerne können.
> Ich hab immer das Problem, dass am Ende vom Geld noch so viel Monat übrig ist.
> 
> ...



Bitte behalte deinen Neid für dich.


----------



## xTc (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

So, nun gibt es endlich das gewünschte Update.

Vorher aber ein großes DANKE an M. Sauter, C. Marx und A. Bunen. 



So, nun gibt es dann auch noch Werte des Kaze Jyu Slim *2000*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber dem Jyu Slim 1000 kann die Version mit 2000rpm noch etwas zulegen. Anstatt eines Ita Kaze's zu kaufen sollte man lieber zum Kaze Jyu Slim 2000 greifen.


Gruß


----------



## mick2 (23. Juli 2009)

*Scythe Ita Kaze einbauen*

Ich habe da ein Problem:

Ich habe den Kühler gekauft und er passt auch prima auf die Platte, doch kann ich die Platte danach nicht mehr in den Käfig des PCs einbauen, weil die Halteplatte der Festplatte nicht mehr um den Kühler drumherum passt. Leider passen die einzelnen Halteschienen des 5 1/4^^-laufwerkschächte auch nicht in den Käfig rein. Jetzt weiß ich nicht: Was kann ich sonst noch tun?

Auch in einen 3,5^^ Schacht passt die Platte nicht, weil der in der mitte kleine "Aufleger" hat, auf die z.B. Diskettenlaufwerke aufgelegt werden, um nicht aufeinander zu liegen.

Also: Käfig: da stört die Festplattenhalteplatte, welche die Platte voll umschließen will und
Diskettenschacht: Geht bautechnisch nicht.

Ich würde die Platte gern in den Käfig einbauen. Gibt es da irgendwelche genormten Halteschienen, die ich mit der Kaze verwenden kann? Zumal diese Halteschienen die Platte nicht umschließen dürfen, da die Kaze am Rand bündig anliegt...

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung, sonst muss ich die Kaze zurücksenden...

Gruß


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Das Zauberwort ist der  Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer 2.

Den kannst du in Kombination mit dem Ita Kaze HDD Kühler nutzen und die Platte in einen 5,25" Slot schrauben.


Gruß


----------



## mick2 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



xTc schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist der  Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer 2.
> 
> Den kannst du in Kombination mit dem Ita Kaze HDD Kühler nutzen und die Platte in einen 5,25" Slot schrauben.
> 
> ...


Ah, klingt schonmal klasse. Zumindest brauche ich den Lüfter jetzt nicht merh zurückzusenden. Allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn es eine Haltevorrichtung gäbe, mit der ich die Platte im Käfig lassen könnte, wo sie auch eigentlich hingehört. Dies auch daher, weil die 5,25^^-Laufwerkschächte so weit auch recht ausgelastet sind...


----------



## Equinoxe (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

Hallo!

Zunächst sorry, dass ich einen 2 Jahre alten Thread wieder hochpushe, aber habe im Netz keinen anderen Test + Diskussionsthread gefunden und wollte hier auch nicht unnötig einen neuen erstellen (zumal oben ein ähnliches Problem bereits angesprochen wurde).

Folgendes Problem: Mein Festplattenkäfig bietet Platz für 2 3,5"-Festplatten. Diese kann man auf 2 "Aufsetzflächen" (ich nenns mal jetzt so) auflegen und dann einfach an den Käfig schrauben.
Wenn ich nun den Ita Kaze an meine Festplatte anbringe, kann ich die Festplatte zwar noch auf die untere Aufsatzfläche legen, allerdings passen die Löcher für die Schrauben nicht mehr und ich kann die Festplatte nicht mehr ranschrauben :S

Brauche ich nen neuen Käfig (kann man sowas für nen Acer OEM-Rechner überhaupt kaufen) oder kann man das auch anders handhaben?
Würde den Kühler ungern zurückschicken. Hoffe auf Tips..

Gruß..


----------



## xTc (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*



Equinoxe schrieb:


> Brauche ich nen neuen Käfig (kann man sowas für nen Acer OEM-Rechner überhaupt kaufen) oder kann man das auch anders handhaben?
> Würde den Kühler ungern zurückschicken. Hoffe auf Tips..
> 
> Gruß..


 
Bohrmaschine nehmen und auf Höhe der Montagelöcher der Festplatte kleine Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren. 


Beste Grüße


----------

